# Sandwiches and paninis



## LadyCook61 (Nov 4, 2008)

Why don't we have a forum just for sandwiches and panini?


----------



## JoeV (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a good idea. Why don't you suggest it to the boss? I'd like the recipe for the Dagwood sammy.


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in....I've been on a huge panini kick and am always looking for new como ideas!!


----------



## granniero (Nov 4, 2008)

under the heading of "bread,cornbread and sandwiches" is where I see sandwich recipes listed, try there.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 4, 2008)

granniero said:


> under the heading of "bread,cornbread and sandwiches" is where I see sandwich recipes listed, try there.


Yes , I know that, just thought it would be neat to have just sandwiches and paninis .


----------



## JoeV (Nov 4, 2008)

granniero said:


> under the heading of "bread,cornbread and sandwiches" is where I see sandwich recipes listed, try there.


Duhhhh! I never looked past "bread" for that forum. I think I should pay closer attention.

JoeV


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

maybe there should be a sub thread under the bread one....like there is in the condiments, sauces ect. one. That way they are seperate and easy to find.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 4, 2008)

We always take things into consideration and have done some adding recently i.e., Budget Friendly Dishes and Meals in Minutes.  Everyone wanted these forums so badly, but, as you can see, they aren't exactly used a lot.  We just have to give a lot of thought and consideration when adding a bunch of new forums.  

Admins will take a look through the threads in the forum for sandwiches over the next few days.  We'll decide if any of the topics listed should have its own sub forum.  It is a good suggestion...we just have to see if it's worth it.  If you use the word Sandwich in your title when you post a recipe it sure makes searching easier - especially if you use the Advanced Google Search!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 4, 2008)

JoeV said:


> I'd like the recipe for the Dagwood sammy.



Everything...is that close enough?


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 8, 2008)

I love sandwiches.
There are so many things you can do with them.
They're grab and go.
Or eat over a good book or while typing.
There are so many ideas for them.
There are so many breads or mediums that can be the vessel you load up.
I think it'd be a great idea to list your favorite items going in one.
What type of bread?
Is it toasted or not?
What type of meat?
What type of cheese?
What the condiments are you commonly use?
What veggies if any or all?
Do you like them dry or wet?
Do you like them with or without lettuce?
Do you like a red and firm tomato or not?
What about pickles or onions or sprouts or mushrooms?
What do you do to them to make them special?
I know what I like or I should say, I know what my favorites are.
Paninis are another thing altogether.
I love them as well, but it's a different love affair.
In no particular order:
Tuna
BLAT
Turkey
Girled cheese
Meatloaf

Thanks for startin this LadyCooks. I am behind the 8 ball again in just now seeing it.

I think we ought to start a thread called Grab&Go and then all post our favorite of either the sandwich or panini.
Also should post what we did that one special time [that we made or invented seemingly out of pure brilliance] thebom.com of a sandwich.


----------

